# New pup!



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Meet my newest addition, Izzy. Picked her up Friday from the airport.







Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Oct 7, 2014)

So friggin' cute!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

limr said:


> So friggin' cute!



Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Warhorse (Oct 7, 2014)

Nice capture.

Baby pit bull?


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Warhorse said:


> Nice capture.
> 
> Baby pit bull?



Thank you and yes. Just got dewormed and holy smokes- ball of energy lol. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Nevermore1 (Oct 7, 2014)

Adorable!  I love her miss matched eyes!  Have fun with her!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

Nevermore1 said:


> Adorable!  I love her miss matched eyes!  Have fun with her!




Thanks !!!! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pjaye (Oct 7, 2014)

Izzy is freaking adorable.


----------



## JustJazzie (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh my goodness! What a sweetie! Congratulations.


----------



## annamaria (Oct 7, 2014)

Aww too cute!


----------



## Gary A. (Oct 7, 2014)

Dunno if you're attached ... but Izzy is a Chick-Magnet.


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

symplybarb said:


> Izzy is freaking adorable.



Thanks !


JustJazzie said:


> Oh my goodness! What a sweetie! Congratulations.



Thank you !



spanishgirleyes said:


> Aww too cute!


Thanks !



Gary A. said:


> Dunno if you're attached ... but Izzy is a Chick-Magnet.



I bet she is lol but she's my daughters pup lol. Thanks !




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dannylightning (Oct 7, 2014)

super cute. I want one lol..


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

dannylightning said:


> super cute. I want one lol..


Ty!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## D-B-J (Oct 7, 2014)

She's goddang adorable!!!!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

D-B-J said:


> She's goddang adorable!!!!


Thanks ! She's a feisty thing


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

Just one picture ???  What's up with that, we want more !!!!


----------



## snowbear (Oct 7, 2014)

Whole lot of "awww" going on!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

BillM said:


> Just one picture ???  What's up with that, we want more !!!!



Just cell Shots. Do you know how hard it is to photograph a puppy that moves like a bunny lol!


snowbear said:


> Whole lot of "awww" going on!


[emoji6]



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

Oh trust me, I've taken more than my share of puppy pictures so I know all too well lol


Some times i wait till they arew all tired out


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

BillM said:


> Oh trust me, I've taken more than my share of puppy pictures so I know all too well lol
> 
> 
> Some times i wait till they arew all tired out


She's actually asleep now lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Oct 7, 2014)

Go for it LOL


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 7, 2014)

BillM said:


> Go for it LOL


She's asleep with the mrs lol


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 12, 2014)

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## limr (Oct 13, 2014)

So cute!!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 13, 2014)

limr said:


> So cute!!


Ty!!!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## BillM (Oct 13, 2014)

Beautiful !!!


----------



## Mach0 (Oct 13, 2014)

BillM said:


> Beautiful !!!


Thanks !


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

